# KINETIC Conductorless Ensemble



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My good friend Natalie Lin is leading a new ensemble of 15 other string musicians. She is a doctoral student at Rice University. Here is one of their first performances at Rice University. They plan on reaching out to the community in the near future with several performances many of them are free and open to the public. The format is conductorless which is new to most people. If you are interested in attending send me a PM and I can send you additional information and videos. If you know of other people that may be interested send me their email address.


----------

